# Good source for sump dividers?



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm looking into glass or acrylic dividers cut to size for my sump. What's a good resource for this? Where have others gone locally or used in diy projects?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

any glass shop will do it. I just got dividers made from coquitlam glass and it cost me $12 per divider and thats sanded and 1/4 thick


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

That's a much better price than I got quoted from another local glass shop


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Try CL in the free section. Periodically, I find some there. But you must be adventurous and cut it yourself. Easy, cause you did not pay for the glass. So a learning experience.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

You can also try M & M Glass in surrey he has been taking care of me for my glass needs.


----------

